# fuel in an oil catch can



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a 2016 limited with a 1.4... I put a oil catch can on the PCV tube that goes between the intake and the turbo about 2 months ago. at first, I would get just a little bit of oil, and that was it. Now I am having do drain it about every 300 to 500 miles, and it is mostly gas that is in it, not oil. what would cause this? I use the car for delivering newspapers, and honestly, typical fuel mileage is around 23 to 25 MPG. (tons of starts and stops) 

My mileage as of late, has barely been 22 MPG... but the car runs perfectly fine and not getting any codes. This morning, I did notice once when I jumped out too drop some newspapers at a hotel, the injectors stopped making the normal "clicking" sound. the only other time I noticed the clicking to stop is when I take the gas cap off with the car still running. Could an issue with the purge valve cause this? Again, I am not getting any codes, not even pending. and I do notice the RPMs going up and down slightly when I am out of the car. The car starts just fine after filling up with fuel. I replaced the purge valve like 4 years ago (150,000 miles ago)

I went ahead and changed out the purge valve with another one that I had off of a different intake so see if it makes a difference. Just kinda curious on some of your opinions here.

the pic is what I am getting in the catch can. very strong gas smell, but obviously some oil mixed with it too. Glad I am keeping this crap out of my turbo....


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I would suspect a leaky injector.


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

15cruzediesel said:


> I would suspect a leaky injector.


well, that is a possibility. I do have another complete set of injectors that I can put in and see....


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Put a fuel pressure gauge on it and see how long it holds pressure after u turn the car off. There has to be a spec for how long it holds pressure.

I would be concerned with oil dilution also.


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

15cruzediesel said:


> Put a fuel pressure gauge on it and see how long it holds pressure after u turn the car off. There has to be a spec for how long it holds pressure.
> 
> I would be concerned with oil dilution also.


I have been keeping a very close eye on the oil, and I am about 3K into this oil change, and it is reading full and still has good color to it and doesn't smell of fuel.


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

what about a cracked intake in cylinder # 2 or # 3 leaking into the PCV portion of the intake? But then again, I am not getting any codes. a crack I would think would cause a vacuum leak, which in turn should cause a P0171 code... I do have a spare good intake.... I guess maybe the next thing would be to do an intake swap. I just need to get an intake gasket....

I ended up going back to the original purge valve today. I drove it for my route sunday morning and my fuel mileage went down almost 2 MPG, and the injectors were not clicking at all and the RPM's were bouncing up and down even worse. (about 50 RPM each direction)

but then it ran perfectly fine. no lagging, stumbling, and had good boost from the turbo (about 12.5 PSI Max) I checked the oil today, and is full and I am 3K into this oil change. The oil still looks fairly clean... I checked the oil catch can today after about 250 miles of driving, and the catch can was about 1/3rd full of the "what ever it is mix"... (see the pic in the original post)


----------



## madmader (Sep 29, 2016)

after much investigation, it is actually coolant and not fuel. I am loosing a little coolant over a period of a week or two, but not much. So I am assuming either a seeping head gasket, or a hairline crack in the head. I am going too keep a watchful eye on it, and hope and pray that it doesn't get worse..... I depend on this car with the current gas prices in Illinois. (3.59 as of 11/3/21)


----------

